# LOOKING FOR LITERATE RP GROUP



## Trix Greene (Jan 5, 2019)

Heyo, my name is Trix! Pleased to meet all of you!

I am currently looking for a furry RP group that is Literate, and located on either Discord or Telegram, I'm not looking for any other apps or sites because these are what I'm used to.

I've been roleplaying for quite some time, I've done D&D, LARP, long furry rp's, and much more.

The roleplay can be a SFW or NSFW RP, but if it's NSFW I don't want it to be the focus of the story. It can be slice of life, like a city rp, a murder mystery, a medival adventure, honestly I'm up for anything really! As long as it's literate.  What I'm most looking for though is a place that works around my schedule so I can post at any time without having to worry I missed an entire event.

If there's anyone out there who thinks they have an roleplay I'd be interested in then please respond to this. Thanks a ton for taking your time out of your day to read this!

-Trix Greene


----------



## PercyD (Jan 6, 2019)

Hello Trix!
I have a new discord group for writers and rpers I'm working on. It sounds like we might have a lot of things you are looking for.
If you're interested, we can discuss via DM? c:


----------



## reid minnich (Jan 18, 2019)

Trix Greene said:


> Heyo, my name is Trix! Pleased to meet all of you!
> 
> I am currently looking for a furry RP group that is Literate, and located on either Discord or Telegram, I'm not looking for any other apps or sites because these are what I'm used to.
> 
> ...


Hi Trix. I have a furry space adventure that is quite nice. PM if still interested.


----------

